# Stop Your Smartphone From Tracking Where You Go



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't have a phone with GPS capabilities, but if I did I'd likely want to stop it dead in its tracks.  Here's some tips about how to stop you Smartphone from tracking you wherever you go.  http://www.komando.com/tips/312822/stop-your-smartphone-from-tracking-where-you-go




> Part of what makes smartphones "smart" is their ability to learn about you. For example, Google Now isn't nearly as good at predicting what nearby restaurants you'll like if it doesn't know what restaurants you've been to in the past, or where you are at the moment.
> 
> That's why both Apple and Android smartphones keep detailed logs about where you travel and when. Didn't realize your smartphone was doing that? Want to make it stop? Read on.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 18, 2015)

Mine has GPS if I turn it on and also the option of location which I can turn on and off. I also have a tracker that shows how many steps I've taken in one day (or distance walked or biked, etc) but I usually turn that off. GPS comes in handy when walking or biking around somewhere I'm not familiar with.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 9, 2015)

Foil lined case?


----------

